# The Most Awesome Movie Climaxes of All Time



## Stunna (Feb 23, 2011)

Title says it all. What final battles or chains of events were so epic you'll never forget them?

For me, my top one has to be the ending to Speed Racer. Still gives me chills.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DvwhIStnDw8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Grape (Feb 23, 2011)

Thread had promise and then this happened...



Stunna said:


> For me, my top one has to be the ending to Speed Racer. Still gives me chills.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DvwhIStnDw8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]




Now I feel like I walked into a Golden Byakagun thread?


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 23, 2011)

"Black Swan" had a fantastic ending I thought. Natalie Portman's character transforming into the Black Swan was very captivating and everything came full circle.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 23, 2011)

Grape Krush said:


> Thread had promise and then this happened...
> 
> Now I feel like I walked into a Golden Byakagun thread?



Speed Racer was a legitimately good movie, what the heck are you talking about 

Anyway, you don't _have_ to post 

An obvious choice would be the rescue mission towards the end of _The Matrix._


----------



## Glued (Feb 23, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]h6sj89xgnl4[/YOUTUBE]

I just ended this thread


----------



## ez (Feb 23, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]fc99HcPgKmk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 23, 2011)

Alien Queen vs Ripley, nothing beats it.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 23, 2011)

Say what you will about the movies as wholes, but the prequel Star Wars trilogy had some awesome climaxes.


----------



## Glued (Feb 23, 2011)

Not as great as Luke I am your father, but this pretty good

[YOUTUBE]jUORL-bvwA0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stunna (Feb 23, 2011)




----------



## Parallax (Feb 24, 2011)

There is something absolutely breathtaking and fulfilling about Lost in Translation's climax

at least to me.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Feb 24, 2011)

Maybe it's because it's the last movie I saw but the climax of Fistful of Dollars was awesome.  The way Eastwood used his own words and philosophy as a gunmen against him was just so badass.

As for other memorable climaxes...I was literally gripping my chair at the end of Requiem for a Dream.  I don't think I blinked for 20 minutes after that movie ended.

There are plenty of others but that's off the top of my head.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 24, 2011)

Look at my sig. It has one of the craziest climaxes I've ever seen.


----------



## mary no jutsu (Feb 24, 2011)

Yeah, the oldboy ending was sooo crazy I wanted to throw up a little.

Memento's ending was pretty bad ass, and I absolutely was not expecting the ending to The Usual Suspects.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Feb 24, 2011)

Bridges of Madison County


----------



## Yakuza (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 24, 2011)

Yojimbo's ending was pimp. Most of those old samurai movies ended in spectacular fashion, actually.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Feb 24, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EfGGY7G-wto[/YOUTUBE]

one of my favorites :ho


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 24, 2011)

Yasha said:


> Look at my sig. It has one of the craziest climaxes I've ever seen.



It's also one of the dumbest.


----------



## Delta Shell (Feb 24, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eFpnPZpFTEk&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]





*Spoiler*: __ 



har har


----------



## Thomaatj (Feb 24, 2011)

Totally agree with Lost in translation and The last of the mohicans.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 24, 2011)

Scratch whatever I've said.

THIS is the best ending to a movie, evar. It made me cry like a baby.


----------



## Mr.Blonde (Feb 24, 2011)

The Usual Suspects,Reservoir Dogs and The Way of the Gun.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 24, 2011)

Tetsuo the Iron Man

fucking intense


----------



## Jena (Feb 25, 2011)

I don't know if this is necessarily "the best", but the climax/ending to A.I. never fails to make me curl up into a little sobbing ball of despair, even though I've seen this movie more times than any human should.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh man, remind me to rep you.

I can't believe I forgot Artificial Intelligence


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Feb 25, 2011)

Alien 1: when that xenomorph was in the shuttle with Ripley
Alien 2: the buildup from Ripley going into the nest up to the plant exploding was intense.
Revenge of the Sith: Obi Wan vs Anakin, and Emperor vs Yoda
Unforgiven: where Eastwood walks into that bar where Hackman had gathered all the deputies.
Serenity: the events leading up to Wash's death.


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 26, 2011)

Some have been already mentioned

To mention others:

Blade Runner. From the moment Deckard steps into Sebastian's house, to him having a showdown with Batty and then the latter delivering his monologue and finally the confirmation that Deckard's a replicant. The whole atmosphere did it for me. Mind you I'm not talking about the theatrical ending with Deckard and Rachael driving off into the sunset, lol.


Heat also gets a mention.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 26, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> It's also one of the dumbest.



It's a bit of a stretch, but I wouldn't call it dumb because I've seen tons of far more unlikely plots.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 26, 2011)

Children of Men - First time I saw that last set piece, I was on the edge of my seat, my nerves were in shambles,_ I was shaking_ - and then Theo found Key and the baby. . . Now, I'm a guy. I don't cry. I have the same dead fish look on my face as my avatar when any kind of storyteller tries to tug at my heartstrings manipulatively. But that scene where they're making their way out of the apartment . . . was powerful. I wasn't crying though. Tears were coming down my eyes like a waterfall, but I was not crying. 

I wasn't crying. 

PotC: Dead Man's Chest - The three way battle on a rolling watermill ending on the beach in chaos. 

The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly:

[YOUTUBE]sXldafIl5DQ[/YOUTUBE]

:dat Morricone


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Feb 26, 2011)

Gandalf arriving to the battle is the definition of EPIC.


----------



## Yakuza (Feb 28, 2011)

Another one of my favourites


----------



## Thomaatj (Feb 28, 2011)

Saw Blood diamond a while ago and I must say it also has a good ending. With Dicaprio dying on top of that mountain.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 1, 2011)

Kamen Rider Double Forever: A to Z/The Gaia Memory of Fate

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b6huJ5abW3Y[/YOUTUBE]

Accel vs Trigger - 1:58 - 2:18
CycloneJokerGoldXtreme vs Eternal - 2:19 - 4:02


*Spoiler*: _CycloneJokerGoldXtreme vs Eternal _


----------



## Castiel (Mar 1, 2011)

> The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly:



Very true

Once Upon A Time In The West deserves a mention as well

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-8W6D3bLiOo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 1, 2011)

The Usual Suspects. Great climax.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 1, 2011)

5 Words.


----------



## Stringer Bell (Mar 1, 2011)

The Usual Suspects

The first time anyone watches it, mind=fucked


----------

